

A rare elected voice for socialism in US - colinmegill
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/29/us/a-rare-elected-voice-for-socialism-pledges-to-be-heard-in-seattle.html?hp&_r=0

======
michalu
"A proposal to raise the city’s minimum wage to $15 an hour (highest in
nation) was central to Ms. Sawant’s successful run for a seat on the City
Council."

“They’re (the voters) just fed up,” she said.

I don't know what other solutions are in her program, but this sounds like a
classic way to make an easy career in politics. But I have seen this many
times in country I am from and therefore I am biased to tell.

------
angularly
Socialism didn't work the other 15-20 times it was tried as a nations
political foundation. But I am sure it will work this time.

~~~
billyjobob
Because Norway, Finland, Sweden, Switzerland, Denmark, France, etc. are all
failed states. Sure wouldn't want to live in any of those hell holes.

~~~
redd2
only rich countries can afford socialism. Wait till those 'rich' countries see
a severe recession or two. Citizens, who were pampered with expectations, wont
like it one bit. Like everything else, a balance is needed. One more thing,
socialism cant work if immigration is not controlled. Wait till those 6
countries you listed start getting flood of greeks and other euro illegal
aliens (always makes me smile this word 'alien').

